# Sore/scab/ingrown hair



## Joshbaugh (Sep 18, 2014)

Hey guys, 
So our sweet little V has what I thought was a sore on her neck from her collar after a long day running trails. It started off really small last week. We treated it like any wound/rash. A little hydrogen peroxide to clean it and some antiseptic ointment. It has gotten a bit worse in a week and we are taking her into the vet to have it checked. Don't want it to be staph or an infection. Just curious if you all have had any experiences like this with your v's.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like it may have been a bite, or sting. 
I don't know how often your using hydrogen peroxide, but it can stop, or slow the healing process.


----------



## Gracie_Girl (Jan 24, 2021)

Hey Josh,
Was just searching the forum for this because my 15 month old V just got something of the same in the same spot. I thought it was from her collar as well but not sure. Vet said to keep an eye on it and apply animax ointment daily. Did you find out what the cause of this was? Thank you


----------

